# hope i don't offend any politician's



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

A cannibal was walking through the jungle and came upon a restaurant
operated by a fellow cannibal. Feeling somewhat hungry, he sat down
and looked over the menu...

Tourist: £5.00
Grilled Missionary: £7.00
Fried Explorer£9.00
Freshly Baked: Members of Parliament £150.00

The cannibal called the waiter over and asked, “Why such a huge price
difference for the Politicians?”

The cook replied, “Have you ever tried to clean one? They're so full
of ****, it takes all morning."


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Good one Ken!

However, the apostrophe watchdog does not approve. :evil:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Offend politicians . No chance, they are too thick
.
.
.
...
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.skinned. :lol: 


Dave p


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Politicians are changed at elections for the same reason babies nappies are changed. They become full of sh** and start to stink.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, I've never noticed that before. When hovering over this thread in the index (I'm using Safari today) the asterisks haven't come into play - I get to see the uncensored version. 

Useless trivia fact number ** 


Regards,
John


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What about apostrophe's??!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

pippin said:


> What about apostrophe's??!!


Wasn`t he a greek god.

dave p


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

One reason for the higher price is that Politicians have a much thicker skin and the baking time is considerably longer.

Here's one I did earlier - plump, plucked and oven ready.

Just garnish with travel expenses, corporate dinners and gobbledegook - and serve with a little Punch.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

He looks partially stuffed, plenty to go,then one teensy wafer, and kaboom. 8) 

tony


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Not exactly a Greek (or any other) God is he!


----------

